# Wednesday, June 13: The Boston Strangler: Fifty Years Later



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

June 14, 1962. Police discover the body of a woman who had been sexually assaulted and strangled in her Boston apartment. Over the next year and a half 12 more women died in similar circumstances. In 1964, Albert DeSalvo confessed to the killing spree. But did he do it? Tonight Anthony Everett documents the case that transfixed the city, and discovers why some people believe this is one mystery that remains unsolved.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/chronicle/Wednesday-June-13-The-Boston-Strangler-Fifty-Years-Later/-/12523032/14690672/-/3ajn1n/-/index.html#ixzz1xcqjepKZ​


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

When I was working midnights as a BHA cop, _Boston _magazine published a story on the Boston Strangler with all the addresses of the murders, with pictures of each address. One Sunday night after the radio quieted down, my partner and I went on a "Strangler Tour", where we went to all the addresses in the city (some Strangler victims were killed outside Boston).

It was really interesting....some locations hadn't changed a bit, some looked much different, and some buildings weren't even there anymore. It was eerie, in a way, knowing that someone had been killed at each spot.


----------

